# Unable to ping self by IP or by Name.



## ssv45324 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My home network is configured to have DHCP. I am not able to ping my machine by its own IP nor by its own name. 
However in hosts file there is an entry like - 

155.0.0.1 localhost

So when i am pinging localhost the IP is resolving to 155.0.0.1.

ipconfig returns 192.168.1.4.
But when i ping 192.168.1.4 the request times out.

I need to be able to ping my machine by its own name.
I tried adding the following
155.0.0.1 machinename to the hosts file but that didn't work.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The hosts file entry should be:
*127.0.0.1 localhost*
i would delete the 155.0.0.1 entry, or change the *155* to *127*
you should be able to ping 127.0.0.1
If you can't ping the address that ipconfig shows you as being your machine (192.168.1.4) then likely your firewall is set to not respond to pings.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can't ping your own address, I'd be looking at firewall issues. I presume you can connect using this machine, or that would be the complaint, right?


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

proper edit of the host file would be
192.168.1.4 machinename


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi ssv45324,

Welcome to TSG!

The inability of being able to ping your localhost indicates that the tcp stack is not working. Changing the value of the localhost in the hosts file to 127.0.0.1 should have corrected this.

By being able to ping localhost you rule out the computer's environment as a source of the trouble and verify that the tcp stack is working correctly.

192.168.1.4 is your computer's internal ip address at the router/firewall. Make sure your router/firewall and the host file are in sync about your computer's identity.

Whatever ip address your ISP assigns you upon connection is the address of the Internet facing router which then passes the traffic to whatever internal machine is the destination of the request/reply.

-- Tom


----------

